# Best scissors?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

For a Toy Poodle, 7-8" curved sheers would be perfect for topnot and tail. 
There are tons of expensive brands of sheers, and I don't know how good it can get because I have never tried the really pricey ones, but I can tell you that the set that I bought from China on Ebay for around $40 is WAY better than the $75 sheers I bought from Petedge.


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh ok I really taught that the longer ones were for standard poodle! 

Do you know the brand of yours, there are so many models!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you have a chance to compare the feel between curves and straights before you buy a pair? You might like the feel of the straight ones more.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Noooooooooo! Don't touch the topknot or tail in between grooms! Please!! Sorry, but as a groomer trying to fix a hacked up topknot is impossible. So, put down the shears and step away from the dog. Please?


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

loves said:


> Noooooooooo! Don't touch the topknot or tail in between grooms! Please!! Sorry, but as a groomer trying to fix a hacked up topknot is impossible. So, put down the shears and step away from the dog. Please?


Hon, plenty of members here can manage a neatening of TKs and tails in between of groomer visits. It only takes some courage to try and some prudence to not make too wild attempts. And a pair of decent shears.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Peccan, Hon, sure many members do a great job grooming their dogs. But, a dog that has only been groomed by a groomer and the owner decides they want to "tidy things up" in between grooms sends shivers down my spine. I've seen owners' handiwork many times. It isn't pretty and is not fixable in one visit. I even offer to trim faces and nails at no charge, one time, in between grooms to avoid this. But unfortunately, very very few take me up on it. Free, no charge, 10 minutes, in and out, but nope..... Oh well, <shrug>, only so much I can do. So go ahead, trim your dog in between grooming appointments. The dog that your groomer takes great pride in grooming to look their very best. The beautiful groom which is the best advertisement for your groomer's work. Watch their face when you next bring him or her in and explain that "the hair was in her eyes so my husband/daughter/I trimmed it".


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually the topknot is not the big issue, it could wait. But the tail absolutely needs to be done. 

I've had poodles before her I never needed to touch anything. 

This one has extremely thin hair on her tail. The bottom part is shave and the rest is supposed to be a "Pom-Pom" but the groomer always make it looks like a pine tree. 

The problem is only after 2 weeks of being groom, part of her tail falls close to her but and poo get stuck in there! 

I can't get her Donne professionally every 2 weeks (especially only for a tail). 

So I'm asking here hopping to the get some advice to buy the best material, to make the best job possible. I'm pretty handy and even if it's not perfect I'm sure with practice I'll make something that looks good (she's a pet not a show dog)


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Try the Geib gator shears they are between 50-60 bucks I believe for some good quality 7.5 inch shears, a pretty good deal on grooming shears. I've been grooming 6 years and find them still some of my favorite shears. I'd get their curves so its easier to shape those areas. Jay Scruggs and Sue Zueco have some good vids on shaping up those areas on youtube you should watch. Good luck!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Loves post was directed to folks like me! I am terrible with scissors. A lot of PF members do amazing jobs, self-taught with YouTube videos or from watching it done by a pro. I need the "cut here" lines!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a 7" straight and 6" curved Geib shears. I love them!


----------

